# IUD ... I'd appreciate answers esp. from the guys!



## _Josephine_ (Sep 7, 2013)

I just got a (copper) IUD. The threads are still long. My husband and I have not had sex yet, but it's gonna happen soon! :smthumbup:

My question: 
Can you guys really feel the threads? Are they annoying? Do they hurt? 

(I read it's better to leave them long, as they will soften up over time and not poke the penis.)


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

_Josephine_ said:


> (I read it's better to leave them long, as they will soften up over time and not poke the penis.)


Interesting, I hadn't heard this bit of info. Not sure if you have the Mirena, but I'm on my third one and I LOVE IT. 

At first the threads were too long and my BF could feel them but I went back to my gyno and he cut them shorter. Perfect fix.

Good luck and I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## _Josephine_ (Sep 7, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> Interesting, I hadn't heard this bit of info. Not sure if you have the Mirena, but I'm on my third one and I LOVE IT.
> 
> At first the threads were too long and my BF could feel them but I went back to my gyno and he cut them shorter. Perfect fix.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


I have the Nova T. It's a copper IUD, sort of like the Paragard but without the nickel in it! Copper and iron only. No hormones. I got it 4 days ago only and besides minimal cramps now and then I'm feeling pretty good with it. Only the threads I worry about now. They still feel like nylon pretty much, but they are long, so I can push them up.  I have read so much different information. One person said her threads cut the side of her boyfriend's penis! That would be hell to experience! Others said their guys have felt them, felt a poking (mostly when cut too short). Most women said after a while the threads softened up and were no issue at all anymore and also esp. when left longer, as they'd curl up and lay around the cervix. 
How long are your threads now?


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a Mirena and it's amazing, can't say yay enough.

My husband felt them at first, then they softened up and there is no issue anymore. I didn't bother to cut them because I didn't want to poke him and the length wasn't bothering me!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

_Josephine_ said:


> Most women said after a while the threads softened up and were no issue at all anymore and also esp. when left longer, as they'd curl up and lay around the cervix.
> How long are your threads now?


Sheesh I feel like an uninformed dummy, I had no idea the threads would eventually soften. And I'm on my third one! So I learned something new today, thank you. 

Gosh I have no clue how long my threads are. I say take it for a test drive and have your partner give you feedback.:smthumbup:

And no more periods! IT IS AWESOME.


----------



## _Josephine_ (Sep 7, 2013)

I also did not know about the softening up, until I read A LOT about it. I tend to dive into days and weeks of sucking up all information I can find online, to feel the most prepared as possible. In the end nothing can really prepare you anyways, but oh well, let me fool myself! 

I actually have no clue what is "long" and what is "short". I can feel mine at about a 2 knuckle index finger length.  

As long as they don't cut him open or anything else creepy like that it will be okay, I guess. 

(With the copper IUD heavier periods are to be expected... hooray  .. but NO hormones at least.)

Did you use condoms still until your follow up visit?


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

My (now) ex got one and, yeah, nothing quite like getting a needle in yer bell-end when you're on your vinegar strokes.

Doc tried to adjust it - spent more time inside her than I did until we got rid of the thing.

I'm no Anaconda,, so it must be due to cervix angle or the 'interior design' of some females.

Seriously. The things lull you into a false sense of security and stab you just when you think they've moved.

New IUD? Advise SOs to proceed with caution.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

_Josephine_ said:


> (With the copper IUD heavier periods are to be expected... hooray  .. but NO hormones at least.)
> 
> Did you use condoms still until your follow up visit?


Boo that you still get periods but hooray for no hormones! I really hope it works for you.

No condoms-my gyno got me in super duper quick so there was not a big lag in wait time.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> vinegar strokes.


I learn so much here. Never heard this phrase before. Off to Google!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> vinegar strokes.


:lol::lol::lol:

The visual that was described when I googled it is hysterical.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

I had an IUD for years before my husband got a vasectomy. He told me that he could feel the strings of my IUD but that was not going to stop him from getting his freak on. LOL!!! He never complained so I guess it was all good.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> The visual that was described when I googled it is hysterical.


lol - English speaking nations divided by language. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

I couldn't feel my wife's IUD string, but after about 6 months she got pregnant so we didn't actually use it for all that long.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

'Vinegar strokes' - made me smile!! No question FD is a European!

I envisaged many more Americans asking what 'vinegar strokes' are!!


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

There is a show here called "The League" that illuminated me to the term...a great import right there.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

FrenchFry said:


> There is a show here called "The League" that illuminated me to the term...a great import right there.


huge fan of the show! Apparently I missed that reference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canapetrois (Jul 1, 2014)

The strings to the IUD can be very painful coz they scratch the tip of the penis...and that was plastic but the doctor should be able to adjust it.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Wife had two Mirenas... On both I could feel the strings if things lined up right. I wouldn't say it was painful in any way, but sometimes was distracting enough that I would not be able to finish in that position. Halfway through the 2nd Mirena it stopped happening. We found out later (on removal) that the strings had retracted up into the uterus when the Gyn had to go fishing with a swab to get them accessible to grasp for removal.


----------



## Jetoroal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ouch that must hurt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

